# Get you haunt on with an OLD FIEND Virgil, Master of the Ethermuse



## Ethermuse (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey everyone!! If you've been around a bit in the haunt realm we've likely bumped into each other...likely in the dark!
I'm Virgil, Master of the Ethermuse... Virgil Franklin.. audio recording and music production professor at Vincennes University as well...

If you love dark music in several genres one of the most affordable places to go is here: https://virgilfranklin.bandcamp.com/

You can keep up with all thing Ethermuse at http://www.virgilfranklin.com ....


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

I use several of Virgil's tracks in my haunt and the rest I use as haunt viagra to get me into the mood of the season. Virgil is a master.


----------

